# Appalachian Mountain Cobbler



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 cup of flour
1 1/2 tsp of baking powder
1/2 tsp of salt
3/4 cup of sugar
1 cup of milk
1/2 tsp vanilla
1/2 cup of butter
4 cups of canned fruit or berries drained(save juice) 
1 cup of fruit juice

Mix until smooth all the dry ingredients with the milk and vanilla. Melt the butter in 8 x 10 baking pan. Pour batter over melted cutter. Place fruit over the batter. Pour saved juice, about a cup, over batter and fruit. Bake in preheated 350 deg oven for 30-35 mins until light brown.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

OK now I'm hungry!!


----------

